# BBQ, here France it is pretty boring !



## Dalia

Well, one day I would like to have at home at Lyon or in Normandy all the cowboys for a real western BBQ evening. LOL


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Thats a great sentiment!!!!
First thing you'll have to do.  Learn what BBQ is.
   BBQ is meat slow cooked by in direct heat usually between 220 f and 275 at most.
   Large hunks of meat like a brisket can take 20 hours or more.
Your average yardbird takes around 4 hours as does a rack of baby backs.

With American BBQ spreading around the world there are now places in your own country that can come close to Texas traditional BBQ...
THE NEW WORLD SMOKE I Site officiel, avis, prix et réservation en ligne
    Just remember....putting a hunk of meat over a fire or charcoal is not BBQ.


----------



## Dalia

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Thats a great sentiment!!!!
> First thing you'll have to do.  Learn what BBQ is.
> BBQ is meat slow cooked by in direct heat usually between 220 f and 275 at most.
> Large hunks of meat like a brisket can take 20 hours or more.
> Your average yardbird takes around 4 hours as does a rack of baby backs.
> 
> With American BBQ spreading around the world there are now places in your own country that can come close to Texas traditional BBQ...
> THE NEW WORLD SMOKE I Site officiel, avis, prix et réservation en ligne
> Just remember....putting a hunk of meat over a fire or charcoal is not BBQ.


Thank you, we are doing very good BBQ here, the food is very good but the French are all soft LOL, I mean they do not dance, they do not have fun, I'm the only one dancing, and I would really like to meet real cowboys, here they pretend to be cowboys but they are not ... here is a picture of a French "cowboy" during a reconstitution.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Oh.....
There are certain types of meat that you should BBQ.
  The most popular being brisket,ribs,chicken,sausage and pork.
You can smoke many others,which isn't the same as BBQing, like salmon,cheese,oysters,nuts,jerky and a shitloud of other stuff.


----------



## Dalia

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Oh.....
> There are certain types of meat that you should BBQ.
> The most popular being brisket,ribs,chicken,sausage and pork.
> You can smoke many others,which isn't the same as BBQing, like salmon,cheese,oysters,nuts,jerky and a shitloud of other stuff.


My favorites are beef skewers


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Dalia said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a great sentiment!!!!
> First thing you'll have to do.  Learn what BBQ is.
> BBQ is meat slow cooked by in direct heat usually between 220 f and 275 at most.
> Large hunks of meat like a brisket can take 20 hours or more.
> Your average yardbird takes around 4 hours as does a rack of baby backs.
> 
> With American BBQ spreading around the world there are now places in your own country that can come close to Texas traditional BBQ...
> THE NEW WORLD SMOKE I Site officiel, avis, prix et réservation en ligne
> Just remember....putting a hunk of meat over a fire or charcoal is not BBQ.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, we are doing very good BBQ here, the food is very good but the French are all soft LOL, I mean they do not dance, they do not have fun, I'm the only one dancing, and I would really like to meet real cowboys, here they pretend to be cowboys but they are not ... here is a picture of a French "cowboy" during a reconstitution.
> 
> View attachment 275406
Click to expand...


   Awww fer fucks sake!!!!!
If you ever get the chance to to travel to Texas I'd be happy to show you the real deal.
    I've been BBQing for over 30 years 4 of those in the  competition circuit.
I'd love to show ya the real deal.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Dalia said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh.....
> There are certain types of meat that you should BBQ.
> The most popular being brisket,ribs,chicken,sausage and pork.
> You can smoke many others,which isn't the same as BBQing, like salmon,cheese,oysters,nuts,jerky and a shitloud of other stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> My favorites are beef skewers
Click to expand...


   Wait.....Hold up!!!!!
You aren't calling that BBQ are you?


----------



## Dalia

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh.....
> There are certain types of meat that you should BBQ.
> The most popular being brisket,ribs,chicken,sausage and pork.
> You can smoke many others,which isn't the same as BBQing, like salmon,cheese,oysters,nuts,jerky and a shitloud of other stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> My favorites are beef skewers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait.....Hold up!!!!!
> You aren't calling that BBQ are you?
Click to expand...

Yes, it is pretty good but not cook for long time


----------



## Dalia

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a great sentiment!!!!
> First thing you'll have to do.  Learn what BBQ is.
> BBQ is meat slow cooked by in direct heat usually between 220 f and 275 at most.
> Large hunks of meat like a brisket can take 20 hours or more.
> Your average yardbird takes around 4 hours as does a rack of baby backs.
> 
> With American BBQ spreading around the world there are now places in your own country that can come close to Texas traditional BBQ...
> THE NEW WORLD SMOKE I Site officiel, avis, prix et réservation en ligne
> Just remember....putting a hunk of meat over a fire or charcoal is not BBQ.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, we are doing very good BBQ here, the food is very good but the French are all soft LOL, I mean they do not dance, they do not have fun, I'm the only one dancing, and I would really like to meet real cowboys, here they pretend to be cowboys but they are not ... here is a picture of a French "cowboy" during a reconstitution.
> 
> View attachment 275406
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awww fer fucks sake!!!!!
> If you ever get the chance to to travel to Texas I'd be happy to show you the real deal.
> I've been BBQing for over 30 years 4 of those in the  competition circuit.
> I'd love to show ya the real deal.
Click to expand...




HereWeGoAgain said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a great sentiment!!!!
> First thing you'll have to do.  Learn what BBQ is.
> BBQ is meat slow cooked by in direct heat usually between 220 f and 275 at most.
> Large hunks of meat like a brisket can take 20 hours or more.
> Your average yardbird takes around 4 hours as does a rack of baby backs.
> 
> With American BBQ spreading around the world there are now places in your own country that can come close to Texas traditional BBQ...
> THE NEW WORLD SMOKE I Site officiel, avis, prix et réservation en ligne
> Just remember....putting a hunk of meat over a fire or charcoal is not BBQ.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, we are doing very good BBQ here, the food is very good but the French are all soft LOL, I mean they do not dance, they do not have fun, I'm the only one dancing, and I would really like to meet real cowboys, here they pretend to be cowboys but they are not ... here is a picture of a French "cowboy" during a reconstitution.
> 
> View attachment 275406
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awww fer fucks sake!!!!!
> If you ever get the chance to to travel to Texas I'd be happy to show you the real deal.
> I've been BBQing for over 30 years 4 of those in the  competition circuit.
> I'd love to show ya the real deal.
Click to expand...

Maybe one day I'll go there, I'd like


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Dalia said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh.....
> There are certain types of meat that you should BBQ.
> The most popular being brisket,ribs,chicken,sausage and pork.
> You can smoke many others,which isn't the same as BBQing, like salmon,cheese,oysters,nuts,jerky and a shitloud of other stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> My favorites are beef skewers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait.....Hold up!!!!!
> You aren't calling that BBQ are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it is pretty good but not cook for long time
Click to expand...


   That's grilling.
It's performed over direct heat.
   BBQing is performed over indirect heat using real wood splits.
This is a BBQ pit.....the fire is built in a firebox off to the side and the meat is cooked by indirect heat and smoke.


----------



## depotoo

Dalia said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh.....
> There are certain types of meat that you should BBQ.
> The most popular being brisket,ribs,chicken,sausage and pork.
> You can smoke many others,which isn't the same as BBQing, like salmon,cheese,oysters,nuts,jerky and a shitloud of other stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> My favorites are beef skewers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait.....Hold up!!!!!
> You aren't calling that BBQ are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it is pretty good but not cook for long time
Click to expand...

This is bbq in Tx-


----------



## depotoo

Dalia said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a great sentiment!!!!
> First thing you'll have to do.  Learn what BBQ is.
> BBQ is meat slow cooked by in direct heat usually between 220 f and 275 at most.
> Large hunks of meat like a brisket can take 20 hours or more.
> Your average yardbird takes around 4 hours as does a rack of baby backs.
> 
> With American BBQ spreading around the world there are now places in your own country that can come close to Texas traditional BBQ...
> THE NEW WORLD SMOKE I Site officiel, avis, prix et réservation en ligne
> Just remember....putting a hunk of meat over a fire or charcoal is not BBQ.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, we are doing very good BBQ here, the food is very good but the French are all soft LOL, I mean they do not dance, they do not have fun, I'm the only one dancing, and I would really like to meet real cowboys, here they pretend to be cowboys but they are not ... here is a picture of a French "cowboy" during a reconstitution.
> 
> View attachment 275406
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awww fer fucks sake!!!!!
> If you ever get the chance to to travel to Texas I'd be happy to show you the real deal.
> I've been BBQing for over 30 years 4 of those in the  competition circuit.
> I'd love to show ya the real deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a great sentiment!!!!
> First thing you'll have to do.  Learn what BBQ is.
> BBQ is meat slow cooked by in direct heat usually between 220 f and 275 at most.
> Large hunks of meat like a brisket can take 20 hours or more.
> Your average yardbird takes around 4 hours as does a rack of baby backs.
> 
> With American BBQ spreading around the world there are now places in your own country that can come close to Texas traditional BBQ...
> THE NEW WORLD SMOKE I Site officiel, avis, prix et réservation en ligne
> Just remember....putting a hunk of meat over a fire or charcoal is not BBQ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, we are doing very good BBQ here, the food is very good but the French are all soft LOL, I mean they do not dance, they do not have fun, I'm the only one dancing, and I would really like to meet real cowboys, here they pretend to be cowboys but they are not ... here is a picture of a French "cowboy" during a reconstitution.
> 
> View attachment 275406
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awww fer fucks sake!!!!!
> If you ever get the chance to to travel to Texas I'd be happy to show you the real deal.
> I've been BBQing for over 30 years 4 of those in the  competition circuit.
> I'd love to show ya the real deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe one day I'll go there, I'd like
Click to expand...

Texas is a great place.


----------



## Dick Foster

Dalia said:


> Well, one day I would like to have at home at Lyon or in Normandy all the cowboys for a real western BBQ evening. LOL
> 
> View attachment 275398



Well first ya gotta know that barbeque and grilling are different things. Barbeque is cooking things at low temperatures for a long time and smoke is usually involved (not always) while grilling involves hot fires, high temperatures and cooking things fast.
Pork shoulder and beef brisket are tough cuts so benifit from barbeque that takes long hours to cook while more tender beef steaks benifit from grilling that requires only minutes.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

depotoo said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh.....
> There are certain types of meat that you should BBQ.
> The most popular being brisket,ribs,chicken,sausage and pork.
> You can smoke many others,which isn't the same as BBQing, like salmon,cheese,oysters,nuts,jerky and a shitloud of other stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> My favorites are beef skewers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait.....Hold up!!!!!
> You aren't calling that BBQ are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it is pretty good but not cook for long time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is bbq in Tx-
> 
> View attachment 275407
> 
> View attachment 275408
> 
> View attachment 275409
Click to expand...


   Ahhhhh...no it's not.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Dick Foster said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, one day I would like to have at home at Lyon or in Normandy all the cowboys for a real western BBQ evening. LOL
> 
> View attachment 275398
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well first ya gotta know that barbeque and grilling are different things. Barbeque is cooking things at low temperatures for a long time and smoke is usually involved (not always) while grilling involves hot fires, high temperatures and cooking things fast.
> Pork shoulder and beef brisket are tough cuts so benifit from barbeque that takes long hours to cook while more tender beef steaks benifit from grilling that requires only minutes.
Click to expand...


    Yep....
I will say that as a member of many BBQ message boards the yankees are finally catching on to real BBQ.


----------



## Dick Foster

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, one day I would like to have at home at Lyon or in Normandy all the cowboys for a real western BBQ evening. LOL
> 
> View attachment 275398
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well first ya gotta know that barbeque and grilling are different things. Barbeque is cooking things at low temperatures for a long time and smoke is usually involved (not always) while grilling involves hot fires, high temperatures and cooking things fast.
> Pork shoulder and beef brisket are tough cuts so benifit from barbeque that takes long hours to cook while more tender beef steaks benifit from grilling that requires only minutes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep....
> I will say that as a member of many BBQ message boards the yankees are finally catching on to real BBQ.
Click to expand...


Well as I'm a southern boy from Carolina country,  I have barbeque included in my genetic code.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

This is my latest pit. And my oldest.....
This thing was a wood hog!!!
  The new Lang is the SHIT!!!!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Dick Foster said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, one day I would like to have at home at Lyon or in Normandy all the cowboys for a real western BBQ evening. LOL
> 
> View attachment 275398
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well first ya gotta know that barbeque and grilling are different things. Barbeque is cooking things at low temperatures for a long time and smoke is usually involved (not always) while grilling involves hot fires, high temperatures and cooking things fast.
> Pork shoulder and beef brisket are tough cuts so benifit from barbeque that takes long hours to cook while more tender beef steaks benifit from grilling that requires only minutes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep....
> I will say that as a member of many BBQ message boards the yankees are finally catching on to real BBQ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well as I'm a southern boy from Carolina country,  I have barbeque included in my genetic code.
Click to expand...


  Yall are coded to pork no doubt!
I love the different sauces used in the Carolinas for pork!!
     Being a Texan we look to the perfect cooked brisket,no rub other than S and P, and no sauce.


----------



## Dick Foster

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, one day I would like to have at home at Lyon or in Normandy all the cowboys for a real western BBQ evening. LOL
> 
> View attachment 275398
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well first ya gotta know that barbeque and grilling are different things. Barbeque is cooking things at low temperatures for a long time and smoke is usually involved (not always) while grilling involves hot fires, high temperatures and cooking things fast.
> Pork shoulder and beef brisket are tough cuts so benifit from barbeque that takes long hours to cook while more tender beef steaks benifit from grilling that requires only minutes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep....
> I will say that as a member of many BBQ message boards the yankees are finally catching on to real BBQ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well as I'm a southern boy from Carolina country,  I have barbeque included in my genetic code.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yall are coded to pork no doubt!
> I love the different sauces used in the Carolinas for pork!!
> Being a Texan we look to the perfect cooked brisket,no rub other than S and P, and no sauce.
Click to expand...


I can do both and my meat don't need no stinkin sauce either. 

Sauce is for rank amatures that need to hide the taste of the crap they cook. 

Wanna start a stick burner vs pellet pooper fight? I can play either side.


----------



## depotoo

HereWeGoAgain said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh.....
> There are certain types of meat that you should BBQ.
> The most popular being brisket,ribs,chicken,sausage and pork.
> You can smoke many others,which isn't the same as BBQing, like salmon,cheese,oysters,nuts,jerky and a shitloud of other stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> My favorites are beef skewers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait.....Hold up!!!!!
> You aren't calling that BBQ are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it is pretty good but not cook for long time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is bbq in Tx-
> 
> View attachment 275407
> 
> View attachment 275408
> 
> View attachment 275409
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahhhhh...no it's not.
Click to expand...

Yes it is, but I understand what you are saying.  Unless you haven’t lived outside Tx for awhile, you don’t understand how hard it is to get even a full brisket here, or any bbq place to serve it.  I know, a barrel smoker, like you posted is the most common home use for bbq smoking.


----------



## Dick Foster

HereWeGoAgain said:


> This is my latest pit. And my oldest.....
> This thing was a wood hog!!!
> The new Lang is the SHIT!!!!!



I got too old to sit up nights tending a fire so I got myself a pellet rig and am really happy with it. I found a good home for my old stuff and got a younger guy started off in the right direction.

I'm from the KISS no wrapping or messin around school. Rub it, smoke it and eat it. It ain't rocket science.


----------



## Natural Citizen

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Yep....
> I will say that as a member of many BBQ message boards the yankees are finally catching on to real BBQ.



I dunno. If I was gonna have a bbq, I'd take a Memphis bbq over a Texas bbq any day of the week.


----------



## Dick Foster

Natural Citizen said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep....
> I will say that as a member of many BBQ message boards the yankees are finally catching on to real BBQ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno. If I was gonna have a bbq, I'd take a Memphis bbq over a Texas bbq any day of the week.
Click to expand...


They dont know diddly squat about cookin Q so they gotta smear sugary goop all over their meat so it can be choked down.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Dick Foster said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, one day I would like to have at home at Lyon or in Normandy all the cowboys for a real western BBQ evening. LOL
> 
> View attachment 275398
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well first ya gotta know that barbeque and grilling are different things. Barbeque is cooking things at low temperatures for a long time and smoke is usually involved (not always) while grilling involves hot fires, high temperatures and cooking things fast.
> Pork shoulder and beef brisket are tough cuts so benifit from barbeque that takes long hours to cook while more tender beef steaks benifit from grilling that requires only minutes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep....
> I will say that as a member of many BBQ message boards the yankees are finally catching on to real BBQ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well as I'm a southern boy from Carolina country,  I have barbeque included in my genetic code.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yall are coded to pork no doubt!
> I love the different sauces used in the Carolinas for pork!!
> Being a Texan we look to the perfect cooked brisket,no rub other than S and P, and no sauce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can do both and my meat don't need no stinkin sauce either.
> 
> Sauce is for rank amatures that need to hide the taste of the crap they cook.
> 
> Wanna start a stick burner vs pellet pooper fight? I can play either side.
Click to expand...


  I got top of the line of both....
 My Lang..




 
     And my MAK 2  star.....


 

  Nothing beats the traditional offset.
You cant get the true taste of BBQ on a pellet pooper.


----------



## Dick Foster

depotoo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> My favorites are beef skewers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait.....Hold up!!!!!
> You aren't calling that BBQ are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it is pretty good but not cook for long time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is bbq in Tx-
> 
> View attachment 275407
> 
> View attachment 275408
> 
> View attachment 275409
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahhhhh...no it's not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is, but I understand what you are saying.  Unless you haven’t lived outside Tx for awhile, you don’t understand how hard it is to get even a full brisket here, or any bbq place to serve it.  I know, a barrel smoker, like you posted is the most common home use for bbq smoking.
Click to expand...


Yeah well you should try California some time which is why i had to start cookin my own if I wanted any decent barbeque at all.
Things are looking up for me lately however. My local hang out just a mile away got a real smoker and better yet a kid that has his head screwed on right as a pit master. He actually turns out some decent Q and he's all ears so I dont mind sharing. However I've never seen anyone else chop brisket so there is that. It's his pit so he can do what he wants. I donated a load of oak and sold him my splitter for cheap. The poor kid was swinging a maul so I took pity on him. He was one happy camper and was out there rubbin and cleaning that thing and was grinning from ear to ear. For a minute there,  I thought he was gonna break out the wax.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Dick Foster said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my latest pit. And my oldest.....
> This thing was a wood hog!!!
> The new Lang is the SHIT!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got too old to sit up nights tending a fire so I got myself a pellet rig and am really happy with it. I found a good home for my old stuff and got a younger guy started off in the right direction.
> 
> I'm from the KISS no wrapping or messin around school. Rub it, smoke it and eat it. It ain't rocket science.
Click to expand...


   Thats why I got the MAK 2 star.
As far as pellet poopers go ya cant beat em.
  But they still dont measure up to a real offset.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Natural Citizen said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep....
> I will say that as a member of many BBQ message boards the yankees are finally catching on to real BBQ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno. If I was gonna have a bbq, I'd take a Memphis bbq over a Texas bbq any day of the week.
Click to expand...


  My wife can BBQ pork.
It takes a real BBQer to make a good brisket.
Smoking Your First Brisket - Advice From Aaron Franklin


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

depotoo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> My favorites are beef skewers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait.....Hold up!!!!!
> You aren't calling that BBQ are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it is pretty good but not cook for long time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is bbq in Tx-
> 
> View attachment 275407
> 
> View attachment 275408
> 
> View attachment 275409
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahhhhh...no it's not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is, but I understand what you are saying.  Unless you haven’t lived outside Tx for awhile, you don’t understand how hard it is to get even a full brisket here, or any bbq place to serve it.  I know, a barrel smoker, like you posted is the most common home use for bbq smoking.
Click to expand...


  No barrel smokers.
They are way too thin to hold temps.
  The fire box and the smoking chamber needs to be at least a 1/4 inch thick steel to hold temps.
    My Lang needs at least an hour and 8 splits to reach temp.
Once that happens I can hold whatever temp I want by adding a split every hour and adjusting the vents.
    The Lang is incredible....you can hold temps every bit as easy as the MAK 2 star pellet pooper.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Dick Foster said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait.....Hold up!!!!!
> You aren't calling that BBQ are you?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is pretty good but not cook for long time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is bbq in Tx-
> 
> View attachment 275407
> 
> View attachment 275408
> 
> View attachment 275409
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahhhhh...no it's not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is, but I understand what you are saying.  Unless you haven’t lived outside Tx for awhile, you don’t understand how hard it is to get even a full brisket here, or any bbq place to serve it.  I know, a barrel smoker, like you posted is the most common home use for bbq smoking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah well you should try California some time which is why i had to start cookin my own if I wanted any decent barbeque at all.
> Things are looking up for me lately however. My local hang out just a mile away got a real smoker and better yet a kid that has his head screwed on right as a pit master. He actually turns out some decent Q and he's all ears so I dont mind sharing. However I've never seen anyone else chop brisket so there is that. It's his pit so he can do what he wants. I donated a load of oak and sold him my splitter for cheap. The poor kid was swinging a maul so I took pity on him. He was one happy camper and was out there rubbin and cleaning that thing and was grinning from ear to ear. For a minute there,  I thought he was gonna break out the wax.
Click to expand...


   Wait....?
You didnt insist he break out the wax?
     I got six grams in the freezer just waiting. I finally had to tell my weed guy to stop bringing it over.


----------



## depotoo

HereWeGoAgain said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait.....Hold up!!!!!
> You aren't calling that BBQ are you?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is pretty good but not cook for long time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is bbq in Tx-
> 
> View attachment 275407
> 
> View attachment 275408
> 
> View attachment 275409
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahhhhh...no it's not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is, but I understand what you are saying.  Unless you haven’t lived outside Tx for awhile, you don’t understand how hard it is to get even a full brisket here, or any bbq place to serve it.  I know, a barrel smoker, like you posted is the most common home use for bbq smoking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No barrel smokers.
> They are way too thin to hold temps.
> The fire box and the smoking chamber needs to be at least a 1/4 inch thick steel to hold temps.
> My Lang needs at least an hour and 8 splits to reach temp.
> Once that happens I can hold whatever temp I want by adding a split every hour and adjusting the vents.
> The Lang is incredible....you can hold temps every bit as easy as the MAK 2 star pellet pooper.
Click to expand...

Geesh, I really like you Here, but sometimes you can be annoying when it comes to this stuff.  My father taught me how to smoke on a drum/barrel cooker, without a separate firebox, over 50 years ago, and he made the best smoked brisket/chicken/sausage/ribs you ever put in your mouth.  I learned from him and do pretty well. 
It was similar to this-




Ours just had a wood tray on the front.  Everyone said he was the best when it came to smoking.  And he was.  Not just because he was my dad.    Perfect smoke ring on the brisket every time, juicy, tender, and the ribs tender and juicy but not falling off the bone good.  He tended to it like a baby.


----------



## dannyboys

When I lived in S. France in the sixties certain restaurants had large grills and used charcoal made from fruit trees. I seem to recall they would have some parts of the grill that used indirect heat to cook large pieces of horse meat etc. Could these grills be termed BBQs in the strict sense of the term?


----------



## Likkmee

Sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeei


----------



## Likkmee

Oh. While you're there. They gotz ona them than Niaggriaz too


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

depotoo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is pretty good but not cook for long time
> 
> 
> 
> This is bbq in Tx-
> 
> View attachment 275407
> 
> View attachment 275408
> 
> View attachment 275409
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahhhhh...no it's not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is, but I understand what you are saying.  Unless you haven’t lived outside Tx for awhile, you don’t understand how hard it is to get even a full brisket here, or any bbq place to serve it.  I know, a barrel smoker, like you posted is the most common home use for bbq smoking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No barrel smokers.
> They are way too thin to hold temps.
> The fire box and the smoking chamber needs to be at least a 1/4 inch thick steel to hold temps.
> My Lang needs at least an hour and 8 splits to reach temp.
> Once that happens I can hold whatever temp I want by adding a split every hour and adjusting the vents.
> The Lang is incredible....you can hold temps every bit as easy as the MAK 2 star pellet pooper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Geesh, I really like you Here, but sometimes you can be annoying when it comes to this stuff.  My father taught me how to smoke on a drum/barrel cooker, without a separate firebox, over 50 years ago, and he made the best smoked brisket/chicken/sausage/ribs you ever put in your mouth.  I learned from him and do pretty well.
> It was similar to this-
> 
> View attachment 275437
> Ours just had a wood tray on the front.  Everyone said he was the best when it came to smoking.  And he was.  Not just because he was my dad.    Perfect smoke ring on the brisket every time, juicy, tender, and the ribs tender and juicy but not falling off the bone good.  He tended to it like a baby.
Click to expand...


   Just passing on what I've learned over the last 30 plus years.
Four of those years doing competitions. 
  Go walk around a BBQ competition and see what they're using. There's a reason why they all have heavy wall pits and fireboxes.
  They are far more forgiving when it comes to outside influences such as wind and ambient temps,if you let the fire burn to low it doesnt affect your temps for a longer period of time so you can restart with no drop in temps.
  Add firebricks and it extends the temps even longer.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

dannyboys said:


> When I lived in S. France in the sixties certain restaurants had large grills and used charcoal made from fruit trees. I seem to recall they would have some parts of the grill that used indirect heat to cook large pieces of horse meat etc. Could these grills be termed BBQs in the strict sense of the term?



      To a certain extent yes.
  The main indicators are smoke,indirect heat,low temps and a tight smoking chamber to hold heat,smoke and moisture.
  As well as good airflow so you dont get stale smoke.
     Charcoal is not really used other than to start your log splits or to maintain a temp once the meat has smoked enough.


----------



## Dick Foster

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well first ya gotta know that barbeque and grilling are different things. Barbeque is cooking things at low temperatures for a long time and smoke is usually involved (not always) while grilling involves hot fires, high temperatures and cooking things fast.
> Pork shoulder and beef brisket are tough cuts so benifit from barbeque that takes long hours to cook while more tender beef steaks benifit from grilling that requires only minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep....
> I will say that as a member of many BBQ message boards the yankees are finally catching on to real BBQ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well as I'm a southern boy from Carolina country,  I have barbeque included in my genetic code.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yall are coded to pork no doubt!
> I love the different sauces used in the Carolinas for pork!!
> Being a Texan we look to the perfect cooked brisket,no rub other than S and P, and no sauce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can do both and my meat don't need no stinkin sauce either.
> 
> Sauce is for rank amatures that need to hide the taste of the crap they cook.
> 
> Wanna start a stick burner vs pellet pooper fight? I can play either side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got top of the line of both....
> My Lang..
> 
> 
> View attachment 275428
> And my MAK 2  star.....
> View attachment 275430
> 
> Nothing beats the traditional offset.
> You cant get the true taste of BBQ on a pellet pooper.
Click to expand...

I do with mine. 
It depends a lot on the type of contoller they use. Those PID things don't allow enough smoke to develop any taste.


----------



## Dick Foster

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my latest pit. And my oldest.....
> This thing was a wood hog!!!
> The new Lang is the SHIT!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got too old to sit up nights tending a fire so I got myself a pellet rig and am really happy with it. I found a good home for my old stuff and got a younger guy started off in the right direction.
> 
> I'm from the KISS no wrapping or messin around school. Rub it, smoke it and eat it. It ain't rocket science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats why I got the MAK 2 star.
> As far as pellet poopers go ya cant beat em.
> But they still dont measure up to a real offset.
Click to expand...

Im not familiar with that one. After a lot of research I settled on a Grilla Silverbac. I'm happy with the results.


----------



## Dick Foster

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep....
> I will say that as a member of many BBQ message boards the yankees are finally catching on to real BBQ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno. If I was gonna have a bbq, I'd take a Memphis bbq over a Texas bbq any day of the week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My wife can BBQ pork.
> It takes a real BBQer to make a good brisket.
> Smoking Your First Brisket - Advice From Aaron Franklin
Click to expand...


Oh its not so hard if you keep it simple.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Dick Foster said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep....
> I will say that as a member of many BBQ message boards the yankees are finally catching on to real BBQ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well as I'm a southern boy from Carolina country,  I have barbeque included in my genetic code.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yall are coded to pork no doubt!
> I love the different sauces used in the Carolinas for pork!!
> Being a Texan we look to the perfect cooked brisket,no rub other than S and P, and no sauce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can do both and my meat don't need no stinkin sauce either.
> 
> Sauce is for rank amatures that need to hide the taste of the crap they cook.
> 
> Wanna start a stick burner vs pellet pooper fight? I can play either side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got top of the line of both....
> My Lang..
> 
> 
> View attachment 275428
> And my MAK 2  star.....
> View attachment 275430
> 
> Nothing beats the traditional offset.
> You cant get the true taste of BBQ on a pellet pooper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do with mine.
> It depends a lot on the type of contoller they use. Those PID things don't allow enough smoke to develop any taste.
Click to expand...


   The smoke profile on a pellet pooper is lacking in my opinion.
They sell all the different pellets but they all taste damn near the same.
    I'll use a couple of these on the MAK to give it a bit of a boost in the beginning.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Dick Foster said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my latest pit. And my oldest.....
> This thing was a wood hog!!!
> The new Lang is the SHIT!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got too old to sit up nights tending a fire so I got myself a pellet rig and am really happy with it. I found a good home for my old stuff and got a younger guy started off in the right direction.
> 
> I'm from the KISS no wrapping or messin around school. Rub it, smoke it and eat it. It ain't rocket science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats why I got the MAK 2 star.
> As far as pellet poopers go ya cant beat em.
> But they still dont measure up to a real offset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im not familiar with that one. After a lot of research I settled on a Grilla Silverbac. I'm happy with the results.
Click to expand...


     I keep thinking about getting rid of it since I mainly use the Lang offset or the Kamado Joe.
    At $2800 bucks it's a pretty pricey finishing oven,which is what I mainly use for these days. I'll smoke a 20lb packer brisket on the Lang for around 8 to 10 hours and then put it on the MAK to finish.The thing holds temps perfectly and It has a remote with temp alarms so I can sleep through the finishing hours.
     I feel like I'm cheating every time I do it though.
 I'm just getting to damn old for those 20 hour smokes.


----------



## Dick Foster

HereWeGoAgain said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I lived in S. France in the sixties certain restaurants had large grills and used charcoal made from fruit trees. I seem to recall they would have some parts of the grill that used indirect heat to cook large pieces of horse meat etc. Could these grills be termed BBQs in the strict sense of the term?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To a certain extent yes.
> The main indicators are smoke,indirect heat,low temps and a tight smoking chamber to hold heat,smoke and moisture.
> As well as good airflow so you dont get stale smoke.
> Charcoal is not really used other than to start your log splits or to maintain a temp once the meat has smoked enough.
Click to expand...


Of course you're  aware that when cooking true pit cooked barbeque in the Carolinas like whole hog barbeque, where it all started only hot coals are used to cook the meat. The wood fire to produce the coals is done in a seperate burn barrel. And if you haven't ever eaten true pit cooked whole hog barbeque, then you've never really tasted true barbeque.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Dick Foster said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep....
> I will say that as a member of many BBQ message boards the yankees are finally catching on to real BBQ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno. If I was gonna have a bbq, I'd take a Memphis bbq over a Texas bbq any day of the week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My wife can BBQ pork.
> It takes a real BBQer to make a good brisket.
> Smoking Your First Brisket - Advice From Aaron Franklin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh its not so hard if you keep it simple.
Click to expand...


   The hardest thing about a brisket is the short window between done and over done.
  With a pork butt it ain't a window it's a two car garage door.
You'd have to try and over cook it.


----------



## Dick Foster

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well as I'm a southern boy from Carolina country,  I have barbeque included in my genetic code.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yall are coded to pork no doubt!
> I love the different sauces used in the Carolinas for pork!!
> Being a Texan we look to the perfect cooked brisket,no rub other than S and P, and no sauce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can do both and my meat don't need no stinkin sauce either.
> 
> Sauce is for rank amatures that need to hide the taste of the crap they cook.
> 
> Wanna start a stick burner vs pellet pooper fight? I can play either side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got top of the line of both....
> My Lang..
> 
> 
> View attachment 275428
> And my MAK 2  star.....
> View attachment 275430
> 
> Nothing beats the traditional offset.
> You cant get the true taste of BBQ on a pellet pooper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do with mine.
> It depends a lot on the type of contoller they use. Those PID things don't allow enough smoke to develop any taste.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The smoke profile on a pellet pooper is lacking in my opinion.
> They sell all the different pellets but they all taste damn near the same.
> I'll use a couple of these on the MAK to give it a bit of a boost in the beginning.
Click to expand...

The Grilla I use doesn't need one of those. I suspect your pellet rig has a PID controller and that's why it lacks the taste you're after. I can go into a long drawn out dicussion of why but this is not the place.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Dick Foster said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I lived in S. France in the sixties certain restaurants had large grills and used charcoal made from fruit trees. I seem to recall they would have some parts of the grill that used indirect heat to cook large pieces of horse meat etc. Could these grills be termed BBQs in the strict sense of the term?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To a certain extent yes.
> The main indicators are smoke,indirect heat,low temps and a tight smoking chamber to hold heat,smoke and moisture.
> As well as good airflow so you dont get stale smoke.
> Charcoal is not really used other than to start your log splits or to maintain a temp once the meat has smoked enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you're  aware that when cooking true pit cooked barbeque in the Carolinas like whole hog barbeque, where it all started only hot coals are used to cook the meat. The wood fire to produce the coals is done in a seperate burn barrel. And if you haven't ever eaten true pit cooked whole hog barbeque, then you've never really tasted true barbeque.
Click to expand...


  I'll use the burn pit on occasion but the smoke profile is muted.
I mainly do it in the winter with a pot of beans hanging over it and I'll shovel coals from it and toss a split in the firebox occasionally to get a heavier profile.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Dick Foster said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yall are coded to pork no doubt!
> I love the different sauces used in the Carolinas for pork!!
> Being a Texan we look to the perfect cooked brisket,no rub other than S and P, and no sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can do both and my meat don't need no stinkin sauce either.
> 
> Sauce is for rank amatures that need to hide the taste of the crap they cook.
> 
> Wanna start a stick burner vs pellet pooper fight? I can play either side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got top of the line of both....
> My Lang..
> 
> 
> View attachment 275428
> And my MAK 2  star.....
> View attachment 275430
> 
> Nothing beats the traditional offset.
> You cant get the true taste of BBQ on a pellet pooper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do with mine.
> It depends a lot on the type of contoller they use. Those PID things don't allow enough smoke to develop any taste.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The smoke profile on a pellet pooper is lacking in my opinion.
> They sell all the different pellets but they all taste damn near the same.
> I'll use a couple of these on the MAK to give it a bit of a boost in the beginning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Grilla I use doesn't need one of those. I suspect your pellet rig has a PID controller and that's why it lacks the taste you're after. I can go into a long drawn out dicussion of why but this is not the place.
Click to expand...


  The new ones have the PID controller as well as the old style controller.
   My problem with pellet poopers is the flavor the pellets deliver.
  It's just not the same as using splits.


----------



## Dick Foster

Profile this, profile that, it's not rocket science ya know. You sound like the member of a cult. Stop trying to complicate something that is really and trully simple. I want more people to get into it and the less hocus pokus there is, then more will try it. Maybe you've been inhaling too much smoke. LOL
I told you up front that I was from the KISS school. 
Rub it, smoke it, then eat it.
I can get anyone making decent barbeque for an initial  investment of a grand or less. 
If they really want to go cheap but work their butts off to make great barbeque, all they need is an axe, access to wood an old barrel, some cinder blocks and something to use as a cooking grate, but buckets of sweat.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Dick Foster said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I lived in S. France in the sixties certain restaurants had large grills and used charcoal made from fruit trees. I seem to recall they would have some parts of the grill that used indirect heat to cook large pieces of horse meat etc. Could these grills be termed BBQs in the strict sense of the term?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To a certain extent yes.
> The main indicators are smoke,indirect heat,low temps and a tight smoking chamber to hold heat,smoke and moisture.
> As well as good airflow so you dont get stale smoke.
> Charcoal is not really used other than to start your log splits or to maintain a temp once the meat has smoked enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you're  aware that when cooking true pit cooked barbeque in the Carolinas like whole hog barbeque, where it all started only hot coals are used to cook the meat. The wood fire to produce the coals is done in a seperate burn barrel. And if you haven't ever eaten true pit cooked whole hog barbeque, then you've never really tasted true barbeque.
Click to expand...


    With all the fat pork is very forgiving which allows you to cook over an open pitt.
Try and do a brisket that way and you'll end up with shoe leather.
  Different styles for different meat.

   In central Texas BBQ came with the Czech and German settlers back in the 1840's as a means to preserve meat.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Dick Foster said:


> Profile this, profile that, it's not rocket science ya know. You sound like the member of a cult. Stop trying to complicate something that is really and trully simple. I want more people to get into it and the less hocus pokus there is, then more will try it. Maybe you've been inhaling too much smoke. LOL
> I told you up front that I was from the KISS school.
> Rub it, smoke it, then eat it.
> I can get anyone making decent barbeque for an initial  investment of a grand or less.
> If they really want to go cheap but work their butts off to make great barbeque, all they need is an axe, access to wood an old barrel, some cinder blocks and something to use as a cooking grate, but buckets of sweat.



   Sure some BBQ is easy.
Chicken and pork come to mind. Brisket is a whole nother animal so to speak. 
  The biggest challenge is to get the point and the flat done without over cooking the flat or under cooking the point.
  You'll see a lot of people separate the two to avoid that problem and I've done it myself on occasion on some really large packers or on a very expensive Wagyu or Black Angus packer that go for upwards of $200 bucks where failure is not an option.


----------



## Dick Foster

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can do both and my meat don't need no stinkin sauce either.
> 
> Sauce is for rank amatures that need to hide the taste of the crap they cook.
> 
> Wanna start a stick burner vs pellet pooper fight? I can play either side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got top of the line of both....
> My Lang..
> 
> 
> View attachment 275428
> And my MAK 2  star.....
> View attachment 275430
> 
> Nothing beats the traditional offset.
> You cant get the true taste of BBQ on a pellet pooper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do with mine.
> It depends a lot on the type of contoller they use. Those PID things don't allow enough smoke to develop any taste.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The smoke profile on a pellet pooper is lacking in my opinion.
> They sell all the different pellets but they all taste damn near the same.
> I'll use a couple of these on the MAK to give it a bit of a boost in the beginning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Grilla I use doesn't need one of those. I suspect your pellet rig has a PID controller and that's why it lacks the taste you're after. I can go into a long drawn out dicussion of why but this is not the place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The new ones have the PID controller as well as the old style controller.
> My problem with pellet poopers is the flavor the pellets deliver.
> It's just not the same as using splits.
Click to expand...


Well maybe its the pellets you're using. So far I've had great results with Grilla pellets, mostly their competition blend of oak, hickory and cherry. If you buy two or three 20 lb bags shipping is free. They run about a buck a pound so they're inline with most. But as I've said if your pellet rig has one of those PID things trying to hold temps within a degree, you're not going to get much smoke no matter who's pellets you use because of the way the pellets are being burned. At the end of the day and a pellet fire is wood fire just like sticks, lumps or anything  else. 
You have to make the decision if you want to be a gear whore/pimp or make good barbeque and only you can do that.
Lang makes a good stick burner but it is NOT the be all end all to making good barbeque. Good barbeque is more about the man making it. There are poor people out there with a few dollars spent in gear but who'll work hard, know what they're doing and they'll whoop yer ass every last time. Me I'm too fat, old and lazy to work that hard so I settle for decent.


----------



## Dick Foster

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Profile this, profile that, it's not rocket science ya know. You sound like the member of a cult. Stop trying to complicate something that is really and trully simple. I want more people to get into it and the less hocus pokus there is, then more will try it. Maybe you've been inhaling too much smoke. LOL
> I told you up front that I was from the KISS school.
> Rub it, smoke it, then eat it.
> I can get anyone making decent barbeque for an initial  investment of a grand or less.
> If they really want to go cheap but work their butts off to make great barbeque, all they need is an axe, access to wood an old barrel, some cinder blocks and something to use as a cooking grate, but buckets of sweat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some BBQ is easy.
> Chicken and pork come to mind. Brisket is a whole nother animal so to speak.
> The biggest challenge is to get the point and the flat done without over cooking the flat or under cooking the point.
> You'll see a lot of people separate the two to avoid that problem and I've done it myself on occasion on some really large packers or on a very expensive Wagyu or Black Angus packer that go for upwards of $200 bucks where failure is not an option.
Click to expand...


I don't find it all that hard, complicated or mysterious. It's the same rub, smoke and eat process I use for ribs, butts or briskets. I use the same pellet blend for all three. I cook to temperature except for ribs or fish. Ribs take six hours flat, fish ya gotta watch like a hawk.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Dick Foster said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got top of the line of both....
> My Lang..
> 
> 
> View attachment 275428
> And my MAK 2  star.....
> View attachment 275430
> 
> Nothing beats the traditional offset.
> You cant get the true taste of BBQ on a pellet pooper.
> 
> 
> 
> I do with mine.
> It depends a lot on the type of contoller they use. Those PID things don't allow enough smoke to develop any taste.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The smoke profile on a pellet pooper is lacking in my opinion.
> They sell all the different pellets but they all taste damn near the same.
> I'll use a couple of these on the MAK to give it a bit of a boost in the beginning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Grilla I use doesn't need one of those. I suspect your pellet rig has a PID controller and that's why it lacks the taste you're after. I can go into a long drawn out dicussion of why but this is not the place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The new ones have the PID controller as well as the old style controller.
> My problem with pellet poopers is the flavor the pellets deliver.
> It's just not the same as using splits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well maybe its the pellets you're using. So far I've had great results with Grilla pellets, mostly their competition blend of oak, hickory and cherry. If you buy two or three 20 lb bags shipping is free. They run about a buck a pound so they're inline with most. But as I've said if your pellet rig has one of those PID things trying to hold temps within a degree, you're not going to get much smoke no matter who's pellets you use because of the way the pellets are being burned. At the end of the day and a pellet fire is wood fire just like sticks, lumps or anything  else.
> You have to make the decision if you want to be a gear whore/pimp or make good barbeque and only you can do that.
> Lang makes a good stick burner but it is NOT the be all end all to making good barbeque. Good barbeque is more about the man making it. There are poor people out there with a few dollars spent in gear but who'll work hard, know what they're doing and they'll whoop yer ass every last time. Me I'm too fat, old and lazy to work that hard so I settle for decent.
Click to expand...


   I look at it like this.
Cooking is my thing whether inside or out.
    It being my main hobby I put everything I can into it and strive for perfection.
    I've spent four days just making a Demi-Glace.
I have two 15 lb bone in prime ribeyes that come out tomorrow after dry aging for forty days and a brisket that will finish at sixty days.
  I enjoy the whole process and I'm always looking to outdo myself.
  Some people are passionate about golf,i'm passionate about cooking.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Dick Foster said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Profile this, profile that, it's not rocket science ya know. You sound like the member of a cult. Stop trying to complicate something that is really and trully simple. I want more people to get into it and the less hocus pokus there is, then more will try it. Maybe you've been inhaling too much smoke. LOL
> I told you up front that I was from the KISS school.
> Rub it, smoke it, then eat it.
> I can get anyone making decent barbeque for an initial  investment of a grand or less.
> If they really want to go cheap but work their butts off to make great barbeque, all they need is an axe, access to wood an old barrel, some cinder blocks and something to use as a cooking grate, but buckets of sweat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some BBQ is easy.
> Chicken and pork come to mind. Brisket is a whole nother animal so to speak.
> The biggest challenge is to get the point and the flat done without over cooking the flat or under cooking the point.
> You'll see a lot of people separate the two to avoid that problem and I've done it myself on occasion on some really large packers or on a very expensive Wagyu or Black Angus packer that go for upwards of $200 bucks where failure is not an option.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't find it all that hard, complicated or mysterious. It's the same rub, smoke and eat process I use for ribs, butts or briskets. I use the same pellet blend for all three. I cook to temperature except for ribs or fish. Ribs take six hours flat, fish ya gotta watch like a hawk.
Click to expand...


  I generally dont use rubs on my brisket.
Just salt and pepper Central Texas style. For chicken and pork I like to experiment.
  I'll have to check out those pellets,I've tried several brands and they've all performed about the same.


----------



## Dick Foster

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do with mine.
> It depends a lot on the type of contoller they use. Those PID things don't allow enough smoke to develop any taste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The smoke profile on a pellet pooper is lacking in my opinion.
> They sell all the different pellets but they all taste damn near the same.
> I'll use a couple of these on the MAK to give it a bit of a boost in the beginning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Grilla I use doesn't need one of those. I suspect your pellet rig has a PID controller and that's why it lacks the taste you're after. I can go into a long drawn out dicussion of why but this is not the place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The new ones have the PID controller as well as the old style controller.
> My problem with pellet poopers is the flavor the pellets deliver.
> It's just not the same as using splits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well maybe its the pellets you're using. So far I've had great results with Grilla pellets, mostly their competition blend of oak, hickory and cherry. If you buy two or three 20 lb bags shipping is free. They run about a buck a pound so they're inline with most. But as I've said if your pellet rig has one of those PID things trying to hold temps within a degree, you're not going to get much smoke no matter who's pellets you use because of the way the pellets are being burned. At the end of the day and a pellet fire is wood fire just like sticks, lumps or anything  else.
> You have to make the decision if you want to be a gear whore/pimp or make good barbeque and only you can do that.
> Lang makes a good stick burner but it is NOT the be all end all to making good barbeque. Good barbeque is more about the man making it. There are poor people out there with a few dollars spent in gear but who'll work hard, know what they're doing and they'll whoop yer ass every last time. Me I'm too fat, old and lazy to work that hard so I settle for decent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I look at it like this.
> Cooking is my thing whether inside or out.
> It being my main hobby I put everything I can into it and strive for perfection.
> I've spent four days just making a Demi-Glace.
> I have two 15 lb bone in prime ribeyes that come out tomorrow after dry aging for forty days and a brisket that will finish at sixty days.
> I enjoy the whole process and I'm always looking to outdo myself.
> Some people are passionate about golf,i'm passionate about cooking.
Click to expand...


Well it is fun too but it has to be to be any good at anything. If its a chore or work you'll never be any good at no matter what it is.


----------



## Dick Foster

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Profile this, profile that, it's not rocket science ya know. You sound like the member of a cult. Stop trying to complicate something that is really and trully simple. I want more people to get into it and the less hocus pokus there is, then more will try it. Maybe you've been inhaling too much smoke. LOL
> I told you up front that I was from the KISS school.
> Rub it, smoke it, then eat it.
> I can get anyone making decent barbeque for an initial  investment of a grand or less.
> If they really want to go cheap but work their butts off to make great barbeque, all they need is an axe, access to wood an old barrel, some cinder blocks and something to use as a cooking grate, but buckets of sweat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some BBQ is easy.
> Chicken and pork come to mind. Brisket is a whole nother animal so to speak.
> The biggest challenge is to get the point and the flat done without over cooking the flat or under cooking the point.
> You'll see a lot of people separate the two to avoid that problem and I've done it myself on occasion on some really large packers or on a very expensive Wagyu or Black Angus packer that go for upwards of $200 bucks where failure is not an option.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't find it all that hard, complicated or mysterious. It's the same rub, smoke and eat process I use for ribs, butts or briskets. I use the same pellet blend for all three. I cook to temperature except for ribs or fish. Ribs take six hours flat, fish ya gotta watch like a hawk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I generally dont use rubs on my brisket.
> Just salt and pepper Central Texas style. For chicken and pork I like to experiment.
> I'll have to check out those pellets,I've tried several brands and they've all performed about the same.
Click to expand...


Well make sure your rig doesn't have one of those PID things because if it does I don't think it will matter. It takes a little temperature swing for a pellet rig to produce any smoke. If your rig holds temperature really tight say a degree or two, it likely has a PID loop controlling temperature and you need to address that before you go wasting your money on pellets  and so called smoke generators.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Dick Foster said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Profile this, profile that, it's not rocket science ya know. You sound like the member of a cult. Stop trying to complicate something that is really and trully simple. I want more people to get into it and the less hocus pokus there is, then more will try it. Maybe you've been inhaling too much smoke. LOL
> I told you up front that I was from the KISS school.
> Rub it, smoke it, then eat it.
> I can get anyone making decent barbeque for an initial  investment of a grand or less.
> If they really want to go cheap but work their butts off to make great barbeque, all they need is an axe, access to wood an old barrel, some cinder blocks and something to use as a cooking grate, but buckets of sweat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some BBQ is easy.
> Chicken and pork come to mind. Brisket is a whole nother animal so to speak.
> The biggest challenge is to get the point and the flat done without over cooking the flat or under cooking the point.
> You'll see a lot of people separate the two to avoid that problem and I've done it myself on occasion on some really large packers or on a very expensive Wagyu or Black Angus packer that go for upwards of $200 bucks where failure is not an option.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't find it all that hard, complicated or mysterious. It's the same rub, smoke and eat process I use for ribs, butts or briskets. I use the same pellet blend for all three. I cook to temperature except for ribs or fish. Ribs take six hours flat, fish ya gotta watch like a hawk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I generally dont use rubs on my brisket.
> Just salt and pepper Central Texas style. For chicken and pork I like to experiment.
> I'll have to check out those pellets,I've tried several brands and they've all performed about the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well make sure your rig doesn't have one of those PID things because if it does I don't think it will matter. It takes a little temperature swing for a pellet rig to produce any smoke. If your rig holds temperature really tight say a degree or two, it likely has a PID loop controlling temperature and you need to address that before you go wasting your money on pellets  and so called smoke generators.
Click to expand...


   I can set it on smoke and it produces a crapload of it.
It just doesnt taste the same or smell the same.
    You can immediately tell the difference between a pellet smoker and a stick burner by the smell alone while they're running,and with smell being a big part of taste it just seems off a bit.

   With the stick burner it's obvious with one sniff as to what wood is being used,not so much with the pellet pooper unless you're using something like mesquite.


----------



## dannyboys

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my latest pit. And my oldest.....
> This thing was a wood hog!!!
> The new Lang is the SHIT!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got too old to sit up nights tending a fire so I got myself a pellet rig and am really happy with it. I found a good home for my old stuff and got a younger guy started off in the right direction.
> 
> I'm from the KISS no wrapping or messin around school. Rub it, smoke it and eat it. It ain't rocket science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats why I got the MAK 2 star.
> As far as pellet poopers go ya cant beat em.
> But they still dont measure up to a real offset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im not familiar with that one. After a lot of research I settled on a Grilla Silverbac. I'm happy with the results.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I keep thinking about getting rid of it since I mainly use the Lang offset or the Kamado Joe.
> At $2800 bucks it's a pretty pricey finishing oven,which is what I mainly use for these days. I'll smoke a 20lb packer brisket on the Lang for around 8 to 10 hours and then put it on the MAK to finish.The thing holds temps perfectly and It has a remote with temp alarms so I can sleep through the finishing hours.
> I feel like I'm cheating every time I do it though.
> I'm just getting to damn old for those 20 hour smokes.
Click to expand...

The word is: 'too' please. You're driving me crazy! LOL


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

dannyboys said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my latest pit. And my oldest.....
> This thing was a wood hog!!!
> The new Lang is the SHIT!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got too old to sit up nights tending a fire so I got myself a pellet rig and am really happy with it. I found a good home for my old stuff and got a younger guy started off in the right direction.
> 
> I'm from the KISS no wrapping or messin around school. Rub it, smoke it and eat it. It ain't rocket science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats why I got the MAK 2 star.
> As far as pellet poopers go ya cant beat em.
> But they still dont measure up to a real offset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im not familiar with that one. After a lot of research I settled on a Grilla Silverbac. I'm happy with the results.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I keep thinking about getting rid of it since I mainly use the Lang offset or the Kamado Joe.
> At $2800 bucks it's a pretty pricey finishing oven,which is what I mainly use for these days. I'll smoke a 20lb packer brisket on the Lang for around 8 to 10 hours and then put it on the MAK to finish.The thing holds temps perfectly and It has a remote with temp alarms so I can sleep through the finishing hours.
> I feel like I'm cheating every time I do it though.
> I'm just getting to damn old for those 20 hour smokes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The word is: 'too' please. You're driving me crazy! LOL
Click to expand...


  You'll get over it.


----------



## Dick Foster

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Profile this, profile that, it's not rocket science ya know. You sound like the member of a cult. Stop trying to complicate something that is really and trully simple. I want more people to get into it and the less hocus pokus there is, then more will try it. Maybe you've been inhaling too much smoke. LOL
> I told you up front that I was from the KISS sochool.
> Rub it, smoke it, then eat it.
> I can get anyone making decent barbeque for an initial  investment of a grand or less.
> If they really want to go cheap but work their butts off to make great barbeque, all they need is an axe, access to wood an old barrel, some cinder blocks and something to use as a cooking grate, but buckets of sweat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some BBQ is easy.
> Chicken and pork come to mind. Brisket is a whole nother animal so to speak.
> The biggest challenge is to get the point and the flat done without over cooking the flat or under cooking the point.
> You'll see a lot of people separate the two to avoid that problem and I've done it myself on occasion on some really large packers or on a very expensive Wagyu or Black Angus packer that go for upwards of $200 bucks where failure is not an option.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't find it all that hard, complicated or mysterious. It's the same rub, smoke and eat process I use for ribs, butts or briskets. I use the same pellet blend for all three. I cook to temperature except for ribs or fish. Ribs take six hours flat, fish ya gotta watch like a hawk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I generally dont use rubs on my brisket.
> Just salt and pepper Central Texas style. For chicken and pork I like to experiment.
> I'll have to check out those pellets,I've tried several brands and they've all performed about the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well make sure your rig doesn't have one of those PID things because if it does I don't think it will matter. It takes a little temperature swing for a pellet rig to produce any smoke. If your rig holds temperature really tight say a degree or two, it likely has a PID loop controlling temperature and you need to address that before you go wasting your money on pellets  and so called smoke generators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can set it on smoke and it produces a crapload of it.
> It just doesnt taste the same or smell the same.
> You can immediately tell the difference between a pellet smoker and a stick burner by the smell alone while they're running,and with smell being a big part of taste it just seems off a bit.
> 
> With the stick burner it's obvious with one sniff as to what wood is being used,not so much with the pellet pooper unless you're using something like mesquite.
Click to expand...


If it has a smoke setting then my guess it has a PID controller but as you know, you don't want clouds of smoke but TBS thin blue smoke. But maybe a change of pellets will help. I use the competition blend most but they have other wood choices too, apple, mesquite, pecan, cherry, hickory etc. Ive heard Lumberjack is good too but i haven't tried them because I'm happy with what I'm using.  That's because they produce very little ash and there's very little sawdust. They use oak for base wood, white oak or what you texas boys call post oak.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Dick Foster said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure some BBQ is easy.
> Chicken and pork come to mind. Brisket is a whole nother animal so to speak.
> The biggest challenge is to get the point and the flat done without over cooking the flat or under cooking the point.
> You'll see a lot of people separate the two to avoid that problem and I've done it myself on occasion on some really large packers or on a very expensive Wagyu or Black Angus packer that go for upwards of $200 bucks where failure is not an option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't find it all that hard, complicated or mysterious. It's the same rub, smoke and eat process I use for ribs, butts or briskets. I use the same pellet blend for all three. I cook to temperature except for ribs or fish. Ribs take six hours flat, fish ya gotta watch like a hawk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I generally dont use rubs on my brisket.
> Just salt and pepper Central Texas style. For chicken and pork I like to experiment.
> I'll have to check out those pellets,I've tried several brands and they've all performed about the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well make sure your rig doesn't have one of those PID things because if it does I don't think it will matter. It takes a little temperature swing for a pellet rig to produce any smoke. If your rig holds temperature really tight say a degree or two, it likely has a PID loop controlling temperature and you need to address that before you go wasting your money on pellets  and so called smoke generators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can set it on smoke and it produces a crapload of it.
> It just doesnt taste the same or smell the same.
> You can immediately tell the difference between a pellet smoker and a stick burner by the smell alone while they're running,and with smell being a big part of taste it just seems off a bit.
> 
> With the stick burner it's obvious with one sniff as to what wood is being used,not so much with the pellet pooper unless you're using something like mesquite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it has a smoke setting then my guess it has a PID controller but as you know, you don't want clouds of smoke but TBS thin blue smoke. But maybe a change of pellets will help. I use the competition blend most but they have other wood choices too, apple, mesquite, pecan, cherry, hickory etc. Ive heard Lumberjack is good too but i haven't tried them because I'm happy with what I'm using.  That's because they produce very little ash and there's very little sawdust. They use oak for base wood, white oak or what you texas boys call post oak.
Click to expand...


  And there lies the quandary.
Thick billowing smoke or thin blue smoke.
  If I go with a higher temp to get the thin blue smoke which is around 250 I lose smoke flavor.

   The stick burner runs clean as all get out,to the point you cant see any smoke at times yet you get a great smoke profile.

   Cant remember the name of the damn thing but there's a pitt out there that works like the puck smokers but uses actual logs.
  Kinda the best of both worlds.


----------



## Dick Foster

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't find it all that hard, complicated or mysterious. It's the same rub, smoke and eat process I use for ribs, butts or briskets. I use the same pellet blend for all three. I cook to temperature except for ribs or fish. Ribs take six hours flat, fish ya gotta watch like a hawk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I generally dont use rubs on my brisket.
> Just salt and pepper Central Texas style. For chicken and pork I like to experiment.
> I'll have to check out those pellets,I've tried several brands and they've all performed about the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well make sure your rig doesn't have one of those PID things because if it does I don't think it will matter. It takes a little temperature swing for a pellet rig to produce any smoke. If your rig holds temperature really tight say a degree or two, it likely has a PID loop controlling temperature and you need to address that before you go wasting your money on pellets  and so called smoke generators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can set it on smoke and it produces a crapload of it.
> It just doesnt taste the same or smell the same.
> You can immediately tell the difference between a pellet smoker and a stick burner by the smell alone while they're running,and with smell being a big part of taste it just seems off a bit.
> 
> With the stick burner it's obvious with one sniff as to what wood is being used,not so much with the pellet pooper unless you're using something like mesquite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it has a smoke setting then my guess it has a PID controller but as you know, you don't want clouds of smoke but TBS thin blue smoke. But maybe a change of pellets will help. I use the competition blend most but they have other wood choices too, apple, mesquite, pecan, cherry, hickory etc. Ive heard Lumberjack is good too but i haven't tried them because I'm happy with what I'm using.  That's because they produce very little ash and there's very little sawdust. They use oak for base wood, white oak or what you texas boys call post oak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And there lies the quandary.
> Thick billowing smoke or thin blue smoke.
> If I go with a higher temp to get the thin blue smoke which is around 250 I lose smoke flavor.
> 
> The stick burner runs clean as all get out,to the point you cant see any smoke at times yet you get a great smoke profile.
> 
> Cant remember the name of the damn thing but there's a pitt out there that works like the puck smokers but uses actual logs.
> Kinda the best of both worlds.
Click to expand...

Well like I said I suspect your problem lies with the controller. 
I said I wouldnt but I will anyway. What happens with a PID controller is that it's so intent on holding the temperature under tight control that's all it does to the expence of anything else. What it dies in order to maintain the temperature within a degree or two is to dribble a few pellets at a time into a larger blaze. As you know this doesn't allow the pellet to smoulder and smoke before it lights off and produces the heat the controller wants to maintain your target temperature. 
However if you use a controller that allows a little hysteresis or swing here's what happens. The temp drops to the low setpoint and the controller feeds more pellets into a much smaller blaze in the fire pot. Of couse the larger load of pellets are going to take awhile before igniting so they smoulder and smoke a bit before lighting off and jacking the temperature up so the controller sees the high point and stops feeding pellets so the blaze dies down, the temperature drops to the low setpoint again and the cycle repeats. Overall you get more smoke of the right kind and your end results are much better. 
As you know a lot of people think billowing clouds of white smoke is good but both you and I know better but maybe not the guy who programmed your temperature controller. Maybe you want to look into it.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Dick Foster said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I generally dont use rubs on my brisket.
> Just salt and pepper Central Texas style. For chicken and pork I like to experiment.
> I'll have to check out those pellets,I've tried several brands and they've all performed about the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well make sure your rig doesn't have one of those PID things because if it does I don't think it will matter. It takes a little temperature swing for a pellet rig to produce any smoke. If your rig holds temperature really tight say a degree or two, it likely has a PID loop controlling temperature and you need to address that before you go wasting your money on pellets  and so called smoke generators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can set it on smoke and it produces a crapload of it.
> It just doesnt taste the same or smell the same.
> You can immediately tell the difference between a pellet smoker and a stick burner by the smell alone while they're running,and with smell being a big part of taste it just seems off a bit.
> 
> With the stick burner it's obvious with one sniff as to what wood is being used,not so much with the pellet pooper unless you're using something like mesquite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it has a smoke setting then my guess it has a PID controller but as you know, you don't want clouds of smoke but TBS thin blue smoke. But maybe a change of pellets will help. I use the competition blend most but they have other wood choices too, apple, mesquite, pecan, cherry, hickory etc. Ive heard Lumberjack is good too but i haven't tried them because I'm happy with what I'm using.  That's because they produce very little ash and there's very little sawdust. They use oak for base wood, white oak or what you texas boys call post oak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And there lies the quandary.
> Thick billowing smoke or thin blue smoke.
> If I go with a higher temp to get the thin blue smoke which is around 250 I lose smoke flavor.
> 
> The stick burner runs clean as all get out,to the point you cant see any smoke at times yet you get a great smoke profile.
> 
> Cant remember the name of the damn thing but there's a pitt out there that works like the puck smokers but uses actual logs.
> Kinda the best of both worlds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well like I said I suspect your problem lies with the controller.
> I said I wouldnt but I will anyway. What happens with a PID controller is that it's so intent on holding the temperature under tight control that's all it does to the expence of anything else. What it dies in order to maintain the temperature within a degree or two is to dribble a few pellets at a time into a larger blaze. As you know this doesn't allow the pellet to smoulder and smoke before it lights off and produces the heat the controller wants to maintain your target temperature.
> However if you use a controller that allows a little hysteresis or swing here's what happens. The temp drops to the low setpoint and the controller feeds more pellets into a much smaller blaze in the fire pot. Of couse the larger load of pellets are going to take awhile before igniting so they smoulder and smoke a bit before lighting off and jacking the temperature up so the controller sees the high point and stops feeding pellets so the blaze dies down, the temperature drops to the low setpoint again and the cycle repeats. Overall you get more smoke of the right kind and your end results are much better.
> As you know a lot of people think billowing clouds of white smoke is good but both you and I know better but maybe not the guy who programmed your temperature controller. Maybe you want to look into it.
Click to expand...


  I understand the pitfalls of the PID.
Thats why I use the pellet tubes,they basically accomplish the same thing as a non PID controller. 
    Light up one end and it'll burn for 2 hours then start the second.
In most cases 4 hours of smoke is plenty even in a large brisket.
    For things like chicken and fish where I dont care for a heavy smoke it works just fine without the tubes.
  It falls on its face when it comes to a brisket or pork butt where you need a lot of smoke.

  The MAK does make great low temp smoked cheeses in the offset box although the only way to use it in the Texas heat during the summer is with a tray full of ice as cheese melts past 90 degrees which would be considered a cool day in the summer around here.

  Have you tried a Kamado yet?
I always brushed it off as kind of gimmicky.
  But after doing some research I bit the bullet and picked one up.
I was surprised to say the least,you can low smoke,although not to the level of an offset,you can sear up to 700 degrees,they make kickass pizzas and the fuel consumption is ridiculously low.
   You just load it full of lump charcoal no matter if you're cooking a brisket or some chicken wings. The temp control is amazingly easy and accurate using the vents,it'll hold within 5 degrees for hours on end. Once your done you shut off the vents and it smothers the charcoal saving it for your next two or three cooks.
    And clean up is a breeze. The next time you go to fire it up you shake the charcoal basket and all the old ash goes into the ash pan. Pull the pan and dump it and fire it up again. You can cook two whole chickens and end up with a 1/4 cup of ash.
  It's now my go to cooker if I'm not smoking or if I want mild smoke.


----------



## Lewdog

Dalia said:


> Well, one day I would like to have at home at Lyon or in Normandy all the cowboys for a real western BBQ evening. LOL
> 
> View attachment 275398



There are a couple important things for a GOOD BBQ meal.  First, peel the membrane off the back of the ribs.  Second, use a very good rub.  Third, bake them first in a bag that holds the moisture... then the last thing to do is throw them on the grill with brushing on some really good BBQ sauce making sure to wait until the sauce caramelizes a bit.  Sounds like a lot of work but it makes awesome ribs that will just fall off the bone.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well make sure your rig doesn't have one of those PID things because if it does I don't think it will matter. It takes a little temperature swing for a pellet rig to produce any smoke. If your rig holds temperature really tight say a degree or two, it likely has a PID loop controlling temperature and you need to address that before you go wasting your money on pellets  and so called smoke generators.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can set it on smoke and it produces a crapload of it.
> It just doesnt taste the same or smell the same.
> You can immediately tell the difference between a pellet smoker and a stick burner by the smell alone while they're running,and with smell being a big part of taste it just seems off a bit.
> 
> With the stick burner it's obvious with one sniff as to what wood is being used,not so much with the pellet pooper unless you're using something like mesquite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it has a smoke setting then my guess it has a PID controller but as you know, you don't want clouds of smoke but TBS thin blue smoke. But maybe a change of pellets will help. I use the competition blend most but they have other wood choices too, apple, mesquite, pecan, cherry, hickory etc. Ive heard Lumberjack is good too but i haven't tried them because I'm happy with what I'm using.  That's because they produce very little ash and there's very little sawdust. They use oak for base wood, white oak or what you texas boys call post oak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And there lies the quandary.
> Thick billowing smoke or thin blue smoke.
> If I go with a higher temp to get the thin blue smoke which is around 250 I lose smoke flavor.
> 
> The stick burner runs clean as all get out,to the point you cant see any smoke at times yet you get a great smoke profile.
> 
> Cant remember the name of the damn thing but there's a pitt out there that works like the puck smokers but uses actual logs.
> Kinda the best of both worlds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well like I said I suspect your problem lies with the controller.
> I said I wouldnt but I will anyway. What happens with a PID controller is that it's so intent on holding the temperature under tight control that's all it does to the expence of anything else. What it dies in order to maintain the temperature within a degree or two is to dribble a few pellets at a time into a larger blaze. As you know this doesn't allow the pellet to smoulder and smoke before it lights off and produces the heat the controller wants to maintain your target temperature.
> However if you use a controller that allows a little hysteresis or swing here's what happens. The temp drops to the low setpoint and the controller feeds more pellets into a much smaller blaze in the fire pot. Of couse the larger load of pellets are going to take awhile before igniting so they smoulder and smoke a bit before lighting off and jacking the temperature up so the controller sees the high point and stops feeding pellets so the blaze dies down, the temperature drops to the low setpoint again and the cycle repeats. Overall you get more smoke of the right kind and your end results are much better.
> As you know a lot of people think billowing clouds of white smoke is good but both you and I know better but maybe not the guy who programmed your temperature controller. Maybe you want to look into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand the pitfalls of the PID.
> Thats why I use the pellet tubes,they basically accomplish the same thing as a non PID controller.
> Light up one end and it'll burn for 2 hours then start the second.
> In most cases 4 hours of smoke is plenty even in a large brisket.
> For things like chicken and fish where I dont care for a heavy smoke it works just fine without the tubes.
> It falls on its face when it comes to a brisket or pork butt where you need a lot of smoke.
> 
> The MAK does make great low temp smoked cheeses in the offset box although the only way to use it in the Texas heat during the summer is with a tray full of ice as cheese melts past 90 degrees which would be considered a cool day in the summer around here.
> 
> Have you tried a Kamado yet?
> I always brushed it off as kind of gimmicky.
> But after doing some research I bit the bullet and picked one up.
> I was surprised to say the least,you can low smoke,although not to the level of an offset,you can sear up to 700 degrees,they make kickass pizzas and the fuel consumption is ridiculously low.
> You just load it full of lump charcoal no matter if you're cooking a brisket or some chicken wings. The temp control is amazingly easy and accurate using the vents,it'll hold within 5 degrees for hours on end. Once your done you shut off the vents and it smothers the charcoal saving it for your next two or three cooks.
> And clean up is a breeze. The next time you go to fire it up you shake the charcoal basket and all the old ash goes into the ash pan. Pull the pan and dump it and fire it up again. You can cook two whole chickens and end up with a 1/4 cup of ash.
> It's now my go to cooker if I'm not smoking or if I want mild smoke.
> 
> View attachment 275534
Click to expand...


  My three favorites are the Lang reverse flow,the Kamado and the MAK.
   If I had to get rid of one it'd be the MAK,if I had to choose between the Lang and the Kamado i'd be hard pressed to make a choice.
If you put a gun to my head I think I'd have to go with the Kamado just for its versatility.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Lewdog said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, one day I would like to have at home at Lyon or in Normandy all the cowboys for a real western BBQ evening. LOL
> 
> View attachment 275398
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a couple important things for a GOOD BBQ meal.  First, peel the membrane off the back of the ribs.  Second, use a very good rub.  Third, bake them first in a bag that holds the moisture... then the last thing to do is throw them on the grill with brushing on some really good BBQ sauce making sure to wait until the sauce caramelizes a bit.  Sounds like a lot of work but it makes awesome ribs that will just fall off the bone.
Click to expand...


  Most of that is subjective.
Are you doing baby backs or beef ribs? Baby backs have plenty of fat so they wont dry out unless you get stupid with the cook time or temp.
    With beef ribs you can add a pan of water to your cooker to keep up the moisture levels.

And of course there's the spritzing bottle method which I mainly use.
  Just hit em with some water or coke with apple juice or whatever floats your boat to keep em moist and to slow the cook time so they get more tender.

    I can go either way as far as sauce goes. Naked or sauced is good with me depending on my mood.

And if they're falling off the bone you done over cooked em...

    Do the bend test along with the pull away from the end of the bone.
   They should have started to pull away at the end of the bone and when you pick them up in the middle they should start to break leaving cracks but not fall apart.
    When you take a bite they should be tender but still stick to the bone. Ya dont want a mouthful of rib in one bite.

  Of course thats the competition description of perfect ribs but ya can do em anyway you like.


----------



## Dick Foster

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well make sure your rig doesn't have one of those PID things because if it does I don't think it will matter. It takes a little temperature swing for a pellet rig to produce any smoke. If your rig holds temperature really tight say a degree or two, it likely has a PID loop controlling temperature and you need to address that before you go wasting your money on pellets  and so called smoke generators.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can set it on smoke and it produces a crapload of it.
> It just doesnt taste the same or smell the same.
> You can immediately tell the difference between a pellet smoker and a stick burner by the smell alone while they're running,and with smell being a big part of taste it just seems off a bit.
> 
> With the stick burner it's obvious with one sniff as to what wood is being used,not so much with the pellet pooper unless you're using something like mesquite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it has a smoke setting then my guess it has a PID controller but as you know, you don't want clouds of smoke but TBS thin blue smoke. But maybe a change of pellets will help. I use the competition blend most but they have other wood choices too, apple, mesquite, pecan, cherry, hickory etc. Ive heard Lumberjack is good too but i haven't tried them because I'm happy with what I'm using.  That's because they produce very little ash and there's very little sawdust. They use oak for base wood, white oak or what you texas boys call post oak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And there lies the quandary.
> Thick billowing smoke or thin blue smoke.
> If I go with a higher temp to get the thin blue smoke which is around 250 I lose smoke flavor.
> 
> The stick burner runs clean as all get out,to the point you cant see any smoke at times yet you get a great smoke profile.
> 
> Cant remember the name of the damn thing but there's a pitt out there that works like the puck smokers but uses actual logs.
> Kinda the best of both worlds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well like I said I suspect your problem lies with the controller.
> I said I wouldnt but I will anyway. What happens with a PID controller is that it's so intent on holding the temperature under tight control that's all it does to the expence of anything else. What it dies in order to maintain the temperature within a degree or two is to dribble a few pellets at a time into a larger blaze. As you know this doesn't allow the pellet to smoulder and smoke before it lights off and produces the heat the controller wants to maintain your target temperature.
> However if you use a controller that allows a little hysteresis or swing here's what happens. The temp drops to the low setpoint and the controller feeds more pellets into a much smaller blaze in the fire pot. Of couse the larger load of pellets are going to take awhile before igniting so they smoulder and smoke a bit before lighting off and jacking the temperature up so the controller sees the high point and stops feeding pellets so the blaze dies down, the temperature drops to the low setpoint again and the cycle repeats. Overall you get more smoke of the right kind and your end results are much better.
> As you know a lot of people think billowing clouds of white smoke is good but both you and I know better but maybe not the guy who programmed your temperature controller. Maybe you want to look into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand the pitfalls of the PID.
> Thats why I use the pellet tubes,they basically accomplish the same thing as a non PID controller.
> Light up one end and it'll burn for 2 hours then start the second.
> In most cases 4 hours of smoke is plenty even in a large brisket.
> For things like chicken and fish where I dont care for a heavy smoke it works just fine without the tubes.
> It falls on its face when it comes to a brisket or pork butt where you need a lot of smoke.
> 
> The MAK does make great low temp smoked cheeses in the offset box although the only way to use it in the Texas heat during the summer is with a tray full of ice as cheese melts past 90 degrees which would be considered a cool day in the summer around here.
> 
> Have you tried a Kamado yet?
> I always brushed it off as kind of gimmicky.
> But after doing some research I bit the bullet and picked one up.
> I was surprised to say the least,you can low smoke,although not to the level of an offset,you can sear up to 700 degrees,they make kickass pizzas and the fuel consumption is ridiculously low.
> You just load it full of lump charcoal no matter if you're cooking a brisket or some chicken wings. The temp control is amazingly easy and accurate using the vents,it'll hold within 5 degrees for hours on end. Once your done you shut off the vents and it smothers the charcoal saving it for your next two or three cooks.
> And clean up is a breeze. The next time you go to fire it up you shake the charcoal basket and all the old ash goes into the ash pan. Pull the pan and dump it and fire it up again. You can cook two whole chickens and end up with a 1/4 cup of ash.
> It's now my go to cooker if I'm not smoking or if I want mild smoke.
> 
> View attachment 275534
Click to expand...

That never made any sense to me, use pellets to generate heat but no smoke and more pellets just to make smoke. I'm sure you can see the insanely there. Just see if you can tinker and fiddle a bit with your controller to get a little more swing out it and you'll get that flavor you're looking for, I do so I know you can too.  
Grilla,  the folks who made my rig, just introduced a dual mode controller where you have a choice at the touch of a button. PID or their normal mode with temperature swing but the TBS you're looking for. They did this only beacuse of the insanity and ignorance that pervails in the marketplace and their business is selling product so they gotta sell what people want whether or not they need it. At least you get the choice. I chose not to upgrade my controller to the PID BS simply because its useless and misplaced in a smoker and isn't  worth the 100 dollar price tag to get something I don't  need or want. Should I ever decide to use my smoker to cook up a batch of nitro or something requiring tight temperature  control, I'll buy it.


----------



## Lewdog

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, one day I would like to have at home at Lyon or in Normandy all the cowboys for a real western BBQ evening. LOL
> 
> View attachment 275398
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a couple important things for a GOOD BBQ meal.  First, peel the membrane off the back of the ribs.  Second, use a very good rub.  Third, bake them first in a bag that holds the moisture... then the last thing to do is throw them on the grill with brushing on some really good BBQ sauce making sure to wait until the sauce caramelizes a bit.  Sounds like a lot of work but it makes awesome ribs that will just fall off the bone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most of that is subjective.
> Are you doing baby backs or beef ribs? Baby backs have plenty of fat so they wont dry out unless you get stupid with the cook time or temp.
> With beef ribs you can add a pan of water to your cooker to keep up the moisture levels.
> 
> And of course there's the spritzing bottle method which I mainly use.
> Just hit em with some water or coke with apple juice or whatever floats your boat to keep em moist and to slow the cook time so they get more tender.
> 
> I can go either way as far as sauce goes. Naked or sauced is good with me depending on my mood.
> 
> And if they're falling off the bone you done over cooked em...
> 
> Do the bend test along with the pull away from the end of the bone.
> They should have started to pull away at the end of the bone and when you pick them up in the middle they should start to break leaving cracks but not fall apart.
> When you take a bite they should be tender but still stick to the bone. Ya dont want a mouthful of rib in one bite.
> 
> Of course thats the competition description of perfect ribs but ya can do em anyway you like.
Click to expand...



If I did the spritzer method I would probably use apple juice and Canada Dry.  When I bake the ribs sealed up in a bag or in tin foil with water, I usually put ginger in with it.  There is a definitely an art form to make the ribs soft enough to eat comfortably, and not over-done.  I definitely prefer the cooking with sauce brushed on over naked, I think the BBQ sauce caramelized takes on a totally different flavor profile.  

I used to play in a golf scramble every year where we also had a rib cooking contest.  Me and a buddy pulled of the double win, winning the scramble with 2 other buddies, then also winning the rib contest.  On top of all that, I think we won around $250 playing euchre as well.  Was a pretty good day...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

What I really like about American BBQ is the myriad of ways to BBQ the same piece of meat in one geographical area.
  Add the the different geographical variations like Carolina BBQ and Texas BBQ and the options become almost endless.
  You could BBQ for a lifetime and not cover it all.

   The Wife and I went on a Carolina Pork binge years back and we made a good 50 sauce/rub/marinade/injection recipes between the north and south variations. Some were great and others sucked.

   Always searching for the Holy Grail.....


----------



## Lewdog

HereWeGoAgain said:


> What I really like about American BBQ is the myriad of ways to BBQ the same piece of meat in one geographical area.
> Add the the different geographical variations like Carolina BBQ and Texas BBQ and the options become almost endless.
> You could BBQ for a lifetime and not cover it all.
> 
> The Wife and I went on a Carolina Pork binge years back and we made a good 50 sauce/rub/marinade/injection recipes between the north and south variations. Some were great and others sucked.
> 
> Always searching for the Holy Grail.....



Yes the older I get the more I like the Carolina BBQ that has the more vinegar taste in it.  I've also started eating Salt & Vinegar chips... which I HATED as a kid. You forgot Memphis BBQ & Kansas City BBQ as well.  If I were to rank them, I'd go Carolina, Texas (which is a bit spicier), Memphis, then KC which is a bit too sweet for me. It is pretty wild for there to be so many different areas all of which has their own tastes.  

There is a place I used to eat at a lot up in Ohio called City BBQ that has Carolina Pulled Pork sandwiches that obviously come with Carolina BBQ sauce, but also come with slaw on them, and a side of fries.  I'd usually just put the fries on the sandwich too.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Lewdog said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I really like about American BBQ is the myriad of ways to BBQ the same piece of meat in one geographical area.
> Add the the different geographical variations like Carolina BBQ and Texas BBQ and the options become almost endless.
> You could BBQ for a lifetime and not cover it all.
> 
> The Wife and I went on a Carolina Pork binge years back and we made a good 50 sauce/rub/marinade/injection recipes between the north and south variations. Some were great and others sucked.
> 
> Always searching for the Holy Grail.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the older I get the more I like the Carolina BBQ that has the more vinegar taste in it.  I've also started eating Salt & Vinegar chips... which I HATED as a kid. You forgot Memphis BBQ & Kansas City BBQ as well.  If I were to rank them, I'd go Carolina, Texas (which is a bit spicier), Memphis, then KC which is a bit too sweet for me. It is pretty wild for there to be so many different areas all of which has their own tastes.
> 
> There is a place I used to eat at a lot up in Ohio called City BBQ that has Carolina Pulled Pork sandwiches that obviously come with Carolina BBQ sauce, but also come with slaw on them, and a side of fries.  I'd usually just put the fries on the sandwich too.
Click to expand...


  What really sucks about BBQ? And cooking in general these days.
 I'm getting old and cant come close to my younger days when it comes to eating yet I still love doing it.
  I'll cook a fifteen lb brisket and the Wife and I might eat four sandwiches out of it.
   I give the rest to my Buddy and he takes it to work to feed the shop.
      I just like to see how good I can make it,how much I can eat has become second to that.
  Cracks me up,back in the day it was a rack of Baby Backs per person. Thats now cut in half....at best.
  Like crawfish went from 16 lbs to to 6.....I mourn for my young appetite.


----------



## Lewdog

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I really like about American BBQ is the myriad of ways to BBQ the same piece of meat in one geographical area.
> Add the the different geographical variations like Carolina BBQ and Texas BBQ and the options become almost endless.
> You could BBQ for a lifetime and not cover it all.
> 
> The Wife and I went on a Carolina Pork binge years back and we made a good 50 sauce/rub/marinade/injection recipes between the north and south variations. Some were great and others sucked.
> 
> Always searching for the Holy Grail.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the older I get the more I like the Carolina BBQ that has the more vinegar taste in it.  I've also started eating Salt & Vinegar chips... which I HATED as a kid. You forgot Memphis BBQ & Kansas City BBQ as well.  If I were to rank them, I'd go Carolina, Texas (which is a bit spicier), Memphis, then KC which is a bit too sweet for me. It is pretty wild for there to be so many different areas all of which has their own tastes.
> 
> There is a place I used to eat at a lot up in Ohio called City BBQ that has Carolina Pulled Pork sandwiches that obviously come with Carolina BBQ sauce, but also come with slaw on them, and a side of fries.  I'd usually just put the fries on the sandwich too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What really sucks about BBQ? And cooking in general these days.
> I'm getting old and cant come close to my younger days when it comes to eating yet I still love doing it.
> I'll cook a fifteen lb brisket and the Wife and I might eat four sandwiches out of it.
> I give the rest to my Buddy and he takes it to work to feed the shop.
> I just like to see how good I can make it,how much I can eat has become second to that.
> Cracks me up,back in the day it was a rack of Baby Backs per person. Thats now cut in half....at best.
> Like crawfish went from 16 lbs to to 6.....I mourn for my young appetite.
Click to expand...


Yeah I live in apartment downtown so no place for a grill.  I haven't been able to have one for years.  Me and my friends used to grill out even in the dead of winter.  Grilled meat is the best tasting meat there is, second being smoked, crock pot, then deep fried/skillet fried, then baked.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Lewdog said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I really like about American BBQ is the myriad of ways to BBQ the same piece of meat in one geographical area.
> Add the the different geographical variations like Carolina BBQ and Texas BBQ and the options become almost endless.
> You could BBQ for a lifetime and not cover it all.
> 
> The Wife and I went on a Carolina Pork binge years back and we made a good 50 sauce/rub/marinade/injection recipes between the north and south variations. Some were great and others sucked.
> 
> Always searching for the Holy Grail.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the older I get the more I like the Carolina BBQ that has the more vinegar taste in it.  I've also started eating Salt & Vinegar chips... which I HATED as a kid. You forgot Memphis BBQ & Kansas City BBQ as well.  If I were to rank them, I'd go Carolina, Texas (which is a bit spicier), Memphis, then KC which is a bit too sweet for me. It is pretty wild for there to be so many different areas all of which has their own tastes.
> 
> There is a place I used to eat at a lot up in Ohio called City BBQ that has Carolina Pulled Pork sandwiches that obviously come with Carolina BBQ sauce, but also come with slaw on them, and a side of fries.  I'd usually just put the fries on the sandwich too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What really sucks about BBQ? And cooking in general these days.
> I'm getting old and cant come close to my younger days when it comes to eating yet I still love doing it.
> I'll cook a fifteen lb brisket and the Wife and I might eat four sandwiches out of it.
> I give the rest to my Buddy and he takes it to work to feed the shop.
> I just like to see how good I can make it,how much I can eat has become second to that.
> Cracks me up,back in the day it was a rack of Baby Backs per person. Thats now cut in half....at best.
> Like crawfish went from 16 lbs to to 6.....I mourn for my young appetite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I live in apartment downtown so no place for a grill.  I haven't been able to have one for years.  Me and my friends used to grill out even in the dead of winter.  Grilled meat is the best tasting meat there is, second being smoked, crock pot, then deep fried/skillet fried, then baked.
Click to expand...


   Always lived in the burbs or the boonies so outdoor cooking was always on the table.
     When I lived in the Texas Hill Country we'd burn a huge brush pile of cedar and mesquite turning it into coals.
We'd then bury a side of beef or pork overnight and dig it up around noon the next day.
  Fantastic stuff!!!


----------



## Lewdog

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I really like about American BBQ is the myriad of ways to BBQ the same piece of meat in one geographical area.
> Add the the different geographical variations like Carolina BBQ and Texas BBQ and the options become almost endless.
> You could BBQ for a lifetime and not cover it all.
> 
> The Wife and I went on a Carolina Pork binge years back and we made a good 50 sauce/rub/marinade/injection recipes between the north and south variations. Some were great and others sucked.
> 
> Always searching for the Holy Grail.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the older I get the more I like the Carolina BBQ that has the more vinegar taste in it.  I've also started eating Salt & Vinegar chips... which I HATED as a kid. You forgot Memphis BBQ & Kansas City BBQ as well.  If I were to rank them, I'd go Carolina, Texas (which is a bit spicier), Memphis, then KC which is a bit too sweet for me. It is pretty wild for there to be so many different areas all of which has their own tastes.
> 
> There is a place I used to eat at a lot up in Ohio called City BBQ that has Carolina Pulled Pork sandwiches that obviously come with Carolina BBQ sauce, but also come with slaw on them, and a side of fries.  I'd usually just put the fries on the sandwich too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What really sucks about BBQ? And cooking in general these days.
> I'm getting old and cant come close to my younger days when it comes to eating yet I still love doing it.
> I'll cook a fifteen lb brisket and the Wife and I might eat four sandwiches out of it.
> I give the rest to my Buddy and he takes it to work to feed the shop.
> I just like to see how good I can make it,how much I can eat has become second to that.
> Cracks me up,back in the day it was a rack of Baby Backs per person. Thats now cut in half....at best.
> Like crawfish went from 16 lbs to to 6.....I mourn for my young appetite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I live in apartment downtown so no place for a grill.  I haven't been able to have one for years.  Me and my friends used to grill out even in the dead of winter.  Grilled meat is the best tasting meat there is, second being smoked, crock pot, then deep fried/skillet fried, then baked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Always lived in the burbs or the boonies so outdoor cooking was always on the table.
> When I lived in the Texas Hill Country we'd burn a huge brush pile of cedar and mesquite turning it into coals.
> We'd then bury a side of beef or pork overnight and dig it up around noon the next day.
> Fantastic stuff!!!
Click to expand...


I can't remember what show I was watching, but they took a goat and opened it up and took out some of the organs, then just took hot coals and put them inside the body and closed it back up... and after a couple hours it was all cooked.  Of course you also can't beat a nice pig roast.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Lewdog said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I really like about American BBQ is the myriad of ways to BBQ the same piece of meat in one geographical area.
> Add the the different geographical variations like Carolina BBQ and Texas BBQ and the options become almost endless.
> You could BBQ for a lifetime and not cover it all.
> 
> The Wife and I went on a Carolina Pork binge years back and we made a good 50 sauce/rub/marinade/injection recipes between the north and south variations. Some were great and others sucked.
> 
> Always searching for the Holy Grail.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the older I get the more I like the Carolina BBQ that has the more vinegar taste in it.  I've also started eating Salt & Vinegar chips... which I HATED as a kid. You forgot Memphis BBQ & Kansas City BBQ as well.  If I were to rank them, I'd go Carolina, Texas (which is a bit spicier), Memphis, then KC which is a bit too sweet for me. It is pretty wild for there to be so many different areas all of which has their own tastes.
> 
> There is a place I used to eat at a lot up in Ohio called City BBQ that has Carolina Pulled Pork sandwiches that obviously come with Carolina BBQ sauce, but also come with slaw on them, and a side of fries.  I'd usually just put the fries on the sandwich too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What really sucks about BBQ? And cooking in general these days.
> I'm getting old and cant come close to my younger days when it comes to eating yet I still love doing it.
> I'll cook a fifteen lb brisket and the Wife and I might eat four sandwiches out of it.
> I give the rest to my Buddy and he takes it to work to feed the shop.
> I just like to see how good I can make it,how much I can eat has become second to that.
> Cracks me up,back in the day it was a rack of Baby Backs per person. Thats now cut in half....at best.
> Like crawfish went from 16 lbs to to 6.....I mourn for my young appetite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I live in apartment downtown so no place for a grill.  I haven't been able to have one for years.  Me and my friends used to grill out even in the dead of winter.  Grilled meat is the best tasting meat there is, second being smoked, crock pot, then deep fried/skillet fried, then baked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Always lived in the burbs or the boonies so outdoor cooking was always on the table.
> When I lived in the Texas Hill Country we'd burn a huge brush pile of cedar and mesquite turning it into coals.
> We'd then bury a side of beef or pork overnight and dig it up around noon the next day.
> Fantastic stuff!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't remember what show I was watching, but they took a goat and opened it up and took out some of the organs, then just took hot coals and put them inside the body and closed it back up... and after a couple hours it was all cooked.  Of course you also can't beat a nice pig roast.
Click to expand...


 Used to do Barbacoa back in the day as well.
Wrap the head up in wet burlap and bury it over night.
    It taste like very rich brisket,i'll never forget getting one of my nephews to eat an eyeball.
  Told him they were a delicacy...of course I had to eat the first one and it took every bit of my strength not to gag or throw up.
   He didnt have that control......


----------



## Dalia

The chonas BBQ looks like this, a bit of wood, paper, and charcoal underneath ... but cooking takes too much time if you have to cook a lot of food with this BBQ style, andt it goes so quickly. summer is soon over.


----------



## boedicca

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Thats a great sentiment!!!!
> First thing you'll have to do.  Learn what BBQ is.
> BBQ is meat slow cooked by in direct heat usually between 220 f and 275 at most.
> Large hunks of meat like a brisket can take 20 hours or more.
> Your average yardbird takes around 4 hours as does a rack of baby backs.
> 
> With American BBQ spreading around the world there are now places in your own country that can come close to Texas traditional BBQ...
> THE NEW WORLD SMOKE I Site officiel, avis, prix et réservation en ligne
> Just remember....putting a hunk of meat over a fire or charcoal is not BBQ.




Indeed.  Grilling is great, but BBQ is Mo Bettah!

Today we are smoking Babyback Ribs for our local fire house.  It's a Labor Day weekend tradition.


----------



## Larsky

09/11/21, Lake County, IL:


----------

